# Melbourne Winter Open 2011



## TimMc (May 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I'd like to propose the following competition:

*Date:* Jun 25, 2011
*Time:* 9:00am to 6:00pm
*City:* Melbourne, Australia
*Venue:* RMIT University (Spiritual Centre)
*Address:* 377 Russell Street, Melbourne VIC 3000
*Website:* http://www.speedcubing.com.au
*Organiser:* RMIT Rubik's Cube Club
*WCA Delegates:* Dene Beardsley and Tim McMahon

*Events:*
2x2 Cube
Rubik's Cube
4x4 Cube
5x5 Cube
6x6 Cube
7x7 Cube
Rubik's Cube: One-handed
Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded
Pyraminx

*Registration:* http://www.speedcubing.com.au

*Registration Fee:* AU$2, Free (RMIT Students)

Please let me know what events you'd like to compete in.

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## Dene (May 8, 2011)

nou
nome

also, we aren't changing the date because dene already has tickets.


----------



## TanLaiChen (May 8, 2011)

waiting FAZ break WR again....hehe


----------



## TimMc (May 9, 2011)

TanLaiChen said:


> waiting FAZ break WR again....hehe


 
lol, I'm waiting to break my own PB in competition again 

Such is the way of having fun at competitions...

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 24, 2011)

Hi Tim,
When do you plan to have a tentative schedule on the website?

Cheers

David


----------



## hic0057 (May 26, 2011)

What would be the cut off times for pyraminx and 2x2?


----------



## TimMc (May 26, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Hi Tim,
> When do you plan to have a tentative schedule on the website?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


 
I'll try to have it completed this weekend.

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (May 26, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> What would be the cut off times for pyraminx and 2x2?


 
Roughly 30 seconds each.

Tim.


----------



## Linalai66 (May 26, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Roughly 30 seconds each.
> 
> Tim.


 
REALLY ?


----------



## pappas (May 26, 2011)

Probably wont be there because I do lots on weekends, even though I live in Melbourne.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Roughly 30 seconds each.
> 
> Tim.


 
I would lower those.


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2011)

Linalai66 said:


> REALLY ?


 
If you practise each of the puzzles for 5 minutes a day for the next month you will average under 10 seconds on each. 

The point being, if you are taking longer than 30 seconds then you show that you don't really care about the event at all, therefore we do not feel the need to accommodate the cut off times to you. 

So get practising!


----------



## andojay (Jun 14, 2011)

There will be the first training session for MWO2011 this Friday

Time	:Friday, June 17 · 4:30am - 7:00am
Location: RMIT Cafeteria Building 8
330 Swanston Street
Melbourne, Australia

What's On?
Training on Judging and how to be a Runner

Here's the Facebook Event page 

There will be another Training session the week after. 
Anyone and everyone is welcome to come

Andrea


----------



## Dene (Jun 15, 2011)

Andojayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## andojay (Jun 15, 2011)

Dene said:


> Andojayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


 
hi dene!

... *hugs*...

*awkwardness*

so...when you arriving in Melbourne?


----------



## Dene (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha. Uh yea Friday in the evening, as always. (next week, of course)


----------



## sauso (Jun 15, 2011)

i missed out on signup.  any chance i can get in??


----------



## andojay (Jun 20, 2011)

Another Training session for Judging and Runners

Time: Friday, June 24 · 4:30pm - 7:30pm
Location: RMIT Cafeteria Building 8
330 Swanston Street
Melbourne, Victoria, Australia

What's On?
Training on Judging and how to be a Runner

Here's the Facebook event page

need any information contact me on andrea.javer(at)speedcubing.com.au


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope you can make it over here Dene as Melbourne airport is closed again today re: the volcanic ash cloud. Its been closed a few days over the last week or so.


----------



## Dene (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes I am very aware of the situation and planning on getting a refund if need be. I hope I can make it though.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi David,

Would it be possible to use your Tournament Display and StackPod for this competition to run 8 stations?

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 22, 2011)

Sure Tim. Ill bring them along. I just have to take oskar to basketball on sat morning so I should get there around 10am.
And Dene - news here is that the Melbourne - NZ air corridor is being opened up at noon today.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2011)

The Jetstar website says "Due to the ongoing impacts of the volcanic ash cloud, Jetstar advises that its New Zealand services, both domestic and Trans Tasman will be cancelled for the rest of today, June 23."

Hopefully that will change tomorrow.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2011)

Jetstar advises that its New Zealand services, both domestic and Trans Tasman are cancelled until midday tomorrow (NZ local time) 24 June.

A full list of cancelled services for 24 June will be listed shortly.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope it turns out OK for you Dene. Im wondering about some of the interstate people and whether they booked flights today.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2011)

nope

Safety is Jetstar’s top priority and as a result the airline has cancelled the following flights for Friday 24 June 2011:

JQ166 – Christchurch – Melbourne


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 23, 2011)

Lame D=


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2011)

Managed to get onto a Saturday morning flight, due to arrive in Melbourne around 8:30 I think. I'd be a bit late to comp (anyone want to pick me up? )


EDIT: Flight arrives 8:05am on Saturday morning. If anyone wanted to pick me up  . Otherwise I'll bus.

Let's hope this one isn't cancelled.


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2011)

Nevermind, flight was cancelled. I won't be there.


----------



## Faz (Jun 24, 2011)

((((((((((((


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 24, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear that you arent able to make it Dene. I think there'll be another comp around August or September in Melbourne before the world champs.


----------



## pappas (Jun 24, 2011)

I am going.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 24, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I am going.


 
Usually when people register it means they're going


----------



## Faz (Jun 24, 2011)

He wasn't sure if he was going.


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I am very sorry to hear that you arent able to make it Dene. I think there'll be another comp around August or September in Melbourne before the world champs.


 
Oh yea you probably haven't heard, at the moment I hope to move to Melbourne in early August, at least to stay around until the end of the year, so I'll be there anyway


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 24, 2011)

Jake, your Guhong is lubed and will be ready for you tomorrow.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 24, 2011)

If anyone wants to help out with setting up, I'll be at the Basketball Court around 8:15am. There's some stuff to collect from another building 300 meters away from the venue: 4 tables (15kg each), a suitcase (60kg), 6 rubiks bags, and a poster. I'll be trying to get this stuff over to the venue before 9am.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2011)

Aaaaah I wish I was there right now  any WRs yet?  (just joking I know it only just started).


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 25, 2011)

A beautiful cool sunny winters morning here in fabulous Melbourne and a room choc full of happy cubers. Pyraminx has just finished so now its the 2x2. I better go and judge...


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 25, 2011)

Faz 3x3 single WR 6.18


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow...nl?


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 25, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Faz 3x3 single WR 6.18


 
Now it's not fun anymore. 
Still congrats, Faz!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 25, 2011)

It was only a .06 decrease.

Awaiting the average.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 25, 2011)

> Faz 3x3 single WR 6.18



Was it lucky?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2011)

*Congratulations Feliks!*


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 25, 2011)

avg turned out to be 8.6. the 6.18 was an oll skip.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 25, 2011)

> avg turned out to be 8.6. the 6.18 was an oll skip.



Which PLL?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 25, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Which PLL?



it was F


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow Faz. WR's keep coming.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 25, 2011)

wow Feliks. just wow.


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2011)

heh, I miss everything now


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 25, 2011)

Dene said:


> heh, I miss everything now



Hey we miss you too...btw the 5 solves were 6.88,9.91,6.18,9.61,9.31


----------



## cityzach (Jun 25, 2011)

the sad thing is, thats pretty bad for him.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 25, 2011)

What happened in OH and 4x4?


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 25, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> What happened in OH and 4x4?


 
I don't even want to know.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 25, 2011)

Just calculated it. The average was 8.378.


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Just calculated it. The average was 8.378.


 
No it wasn't, the average was 8.60 as Fazdad already said.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 25, 2011)

I honestly didn't think he would beat his 6.24 for a while. But he just keeps getting fazter. Shame the PLL was an F.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 25, 2011)

Dene said:


> No it wasn't, the average was 8.60 as Fazdad already said.


 
TIL some people still don't know how to calculate an average


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 25, 2011)

aronpm said:


> TIL some people still don't know how to calculate an average



The calculator on the ipod touch is really weird.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 25, 2011)

Congratulations Feliks!


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> Congratulations Feliks!


 x2


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2011)

fazdad said:


> The calculator on the ipod touch is really weird.



Aron wasn't talking about you, don't worry! You got it right. Aron was referring to the person that thought the average was 8.378, which is just plain wrong for at least 2 reasons.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats Fehlicks


----------



## Forte (Jun 25, 2011)

wtf two 6.xx in same average


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yay Faz!


----------



## Timothy Ng (Jun 25, 2011)

Does anyone know the results of magic and master magic?

Just wondering if any records were broken. The OcR for master magic single and average are over 3 seconds. And surely there is someone who can get sub-3 single and average.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 25, 2011)

faz 30.88 4x4 single


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2011)

ocrap almost sub30


----------



## Aakash (Jun 25, 2011)

WHAT THE F**K!! AMAZING


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 25, 2011)

Aakash said:


> WHAT THE F**K!! AMAZING



no it was nl


----------



## Pro94 (Jun 25, 2011)

With parity?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 25, 2011)

G'damnit.

Average?


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2011)

How much is left in the competition? It must be almost finished. 


What events did you get through today in the end?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 25, 2011)

36.52, 36.16, 35.00, 39.61, 30.88(WR single）=35.89


----------



## TanLaiChen (Jun 25, 2011)

Very Fast.......


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm waiting for the sub-30.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 25, 2011)

Dene said:


> How much is left in the competition? It must be almost finished.
> 
> 
> What events did you get through today in the end?



We had to drop the 7x7 due to time. Did everything else though. Just the 3x3 final to go and thats it.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jun 25, 2011)

fazdad said:


> We had to drop the 7x7 due to time. Did everything else though. Just the 3x3 final to go and thats it.



do you have a video of faz's 6.18? 
really want to see it


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2011)

Yea that was my suggestion last night. Everything went smoothly overall?


----------



## JasonK (Jun 25, 2011)

Faz 5.66 PLL skip


----------



## Ltsurge (Jun 25, 2011)

don't joke...


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 25, 2011)

faz 5.66 3x3 single


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wattheheck, insane!!!


----------



## Ltsurge (Jun 25, 2011)

i really hope you got video of that ...


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 25, 2011)

faz last round 7.03,8.11,8.36,5.66,7.78 = 7.64 avg
5.66 was NL
the scramble for the 5.66 was D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U B D U' L' U F' U2 L2 F'


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 25, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> i really hope you got video of that ...


 
Will be up in an hour or so


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Jun 25, 2011)

congrats, feliks!


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 25, 2011)

fazdad said:


> faz last round 7.03,8.11,8.36,5.66,7.78 = 7.64 avg
> 5.66 was NL
> the scramble for the 5.66 was D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U B D U' L' U F' U2 L2 F'


 
Lol 1 move cross on yellow.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jun 25, 2011)

haha 
congrats, feliks! 
@fazdad can't wait


----------



## TanLaiChen (Jun 25, 2011)

Feliks Zemdegs 3x3 WR Single And Average
7.03, 8.11, 8.36, 5.66 WR NL, 7.78=7.64


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2011)

*Congratulations Feliks.*
*

AGAIN.*


EDIT: To the above poster - Remove best and worst times to get 7.64 WR average.


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2011)

heh XD


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 25, 2011)

Someone said PLL skip and fazdad says NL. Is the other Aussie just an idiot?

Insane...crazy. Can't wait for video.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 25, 2011)

Now i'm angry. How come all the good stuff happens when i can't access youtube?


----------



## aronpm (Jun 25, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Now i'm angry. How come all the good stuff happens when i can't access youtube?


 
I'm sure it will be mirrored on Youku (if that's what you mean)


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Is the other Aussie just an idiot?



I find your language offensive .


----------



## JasonK (Jun 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Someone said PLL skip and fazdad says NL. Is the other Aussie just an idiot?
> 
> Insane...crazy. Can't wait for video.


 Not idiot, just misinformed. Someone said it was a skip but it seems they were wrong.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 25, 2011)

no surprise.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 25, 2011)

Dang thats amazing cant wait for the full results!


----------



## Aakash (Jun 25, 2011)

any other records like 2, 5 , 6 bld or oh?


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2011)

I am sure we would have been informed had there been any other records set.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2011)

This is the part where the excitement of achievements transitions into anticipation for videos of said achievements.


EDIT: To the below post - Doubt it, imo. We usually get this stuff as it happens, I don't see why they'd wait unless it was planned to be that way in advance.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 25, 2011)

Dene said:


> I am sure we would have been informed had there been any other records set.


 
Im guessing they might be waiting till everything is over and done with to announce anything else


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Im guessing they might be waiting till everything is over and done with to announce anything else


 
Uh yea no.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 25, 2011)

cube? (3x3)


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> ...


 
What?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm gonna take a wild guess and say it was a white ZhanChi.

EDIT: inafterrage.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> 3. This question has been asked millions of times, and basically 99% of the community knows that he uses a Lubix GuHong...Especially because he posts it in the description of EVERY 3x3 WR video THAT he has posted.


 
Way to own yourself, he used a white ZhanChi.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 25, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Way to own yourself, he used a white ZhanChi.


 
cool...so that's his new main now??


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 25, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> cool...so that's his new main now??


 
No, he only used it for 3 sub 7s, a 7.03, wr average, and 11 OH. >_>
On phone, haven't read thread, but he had a 9 average with a counting 6 iirc. Awesome use of it.


----------



## TanLaiChen (Jun 25, 2011)

Feliks Zemdegs Result
Melbourne Winter Open 2011

2x2 1st Round=2.30, (1.52), (3.63+), 2.36, 3.18=2.61
2x2 Final Round=5.22, (5.55), 4.15, (2.59), 3.33=4.23

3x3 1st Round=6.88, (9.91), {6.18(WR)}, 9.61, 9.31=8.60
3x3 2nd Round=(7.63), 7.68, (11.30), 9.36, 8.46=8.50
3x3 Final Round=7.03, 8.11, (8.36), (5.66 WR NL), 7.78=7.64(WR)

3x3 OneHanded 1st Round=14.52, 14.61, (12.83), 15.16, (15.65)=14.76
3x3 OneHanded Final Round=(18.56+), 14.09, 17.40, (11.65), 16.31=15.93

3x3 Blindfolded Final=48.13, DNF , DNF

4x4 1st Round= 42.21, 42.80, 40.86, 36.71, (1 :23.83(POP 3 Times))=41.96
4x4 Final Round=36.52, 36.16, 35.00, 39.61, 30.88(WR single)=35.89

5x5 Combined Final=1:16.22, 1:08.66, (1:27.08),1:18.59,(1:05.66)=1:14.49
6x6 Combined Final=2:29.68, 2:11.68, 2:20.96=2:20.77


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2011)

Results! Great, thanks.

3 POPs in 1 solve?
D:

Otherwise, not too shabby, Feliks .


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 25, 2011)

Video on faz youtube channel (fazrulz1) in the next ten minutes. Ill do the slo mo on my channel (fazdad1) after I have had dinner....


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 25, 2011)

There was 3 rounds of 2x2, not 2.


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2011)

No Dene High-5


----------



## Nick Evdokimov (Jun 25, 2011)

5.66
D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U B D U' L' U F' U2 L2 F'

52 moves/ 9.18 tps
y' R U' R U y' R' U R D
U' y' R' U R U' R' U' R
R U R' U2 R U' R' 
L' U L U Rw' F' Rw
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U

52 moves/ 9.18 tps


----------



## hic0057 (Jun 25, 2011)

When will the results be up?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 25, 2011)

oops..didn't realise someone already posted the reconstruction here 

and 48 BLD  Didn't know you were practising. You beat aronpm lol


----------



## TimMc (Jun 25, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> When will the results be up?


 
Probably a week or so. I've sent them but people live busy lives... o.o

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 25, 2011)

DYK
- I failed in everything other than 3x3 final, stupid finger is extremely swollen?
- BLD podium: 48, 51, 3:34?
- Howard is beast at big cubes?
- Howard was on PLL at 7 and popped?
- Faz would've won 2x2 if we had just 2 rounds, with a 4.5 average?
- He got a 1.25 on a 6 move solution?
- He thought I'd done 2x2, and he pointed to the timer at a .84 retry. I didn't bother with a red EG2 face, I assumed the CLL would be bad?
- I had 3 double parities, 2 OLL parities in my 5 solves? (all OLL parity).
- My 24 OH average didn't make podium?
- Epic TimMc picture?
- Sadfacetimmajor.jpg?
- Luke, luke, no not you, no, not you.
- David Edwards 7x7 first place, 17m?
- Faz made "great" use of a counting 6?
- 6.27 pyra average, with a counting 7.40 D:<
- DaYan Octahedron is awesome except for the fact I can't tell if it's solved or not (the stickers are too similar, and transparent cube)
- Fazdad lunch run?
- I scrambled way too much?
- I doubt I got a single 6x6 scramble correct?
- I kept the toilet area clean, which means I got good luck from Allah?
- Sue the pavement, the uglies at coming? (part of my 3:34.44 memo)
- I disliked all BLD scrambles, and failed most. The 3:34 was 1:49 memo, 3pass, with extreme slow turning to make sure no slip ups, but still sent to the wrong target twice and had to undo?
- Looking forward to seeing the 1.25 in slowmo. owait....

cbf typing more, /off to yogscast new video/

Edit: I also had the same 22 scramble 5 or 6 times in a row, I kept making them rescramble, kept getting the same one even though he said he tried the previous. Eventually they got it.
Mini timmajor (not relation, just injoke) is mega annoying xD
I called the ginger kid yt comment.
Josh got a 2:00.00 4x4 solve.
One more thing which was the sole thing I was editing my post to add, I have forgotten.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 25, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> oops..didn't realise someone already posted the reconstruction here
> 
> and 48 BLD  Didn't know you were practising. You beat aronpm lol


He's not practising. 
The scramble was pretty easy, 2 corners solved and 1 twisted iirc, I got 51.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 25, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> and 48 BLD  Didn't know you were practising. You beat aronpm lol


 
Don't worry, I'll own it up next time. Sub-30 or bust. I've got 2 months to train.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 25, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> DYK
> - I failed in everything other than 3x3 final, stupid finger is extremely swollen?
> - BLD podium: 48, 51, 3:34?
> - Howard is beast at big cubes?
> ...



wait..howard was there??


----------



## JHcubing (Jun 25, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> off to yogscast new video


 

Shadow of Israphel?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 25, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> Shadow of Israphel?
> 
> What do you mean you called it? haha


 
Yes, and I remember because you and David were there, I said, "I bet there'll be heaps of YouTube comments, "lolrangas"" or something and I was right.


----------



## andrewki (Jun 25, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> Shadow of Israphel?



lol, im watching it right now


----------



## HowardWong (Jun 25, 2011)

Had a great time at this competition! Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome


----------



## RubikZz (Jun 25, 2011)

Soon he get a sub 30 on 4x4 and a sub 1 on 5x5 and if he practise more on 6x6 he get a sub 2.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 25, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Not idiot, just misinformed. Someone said it was a skip but it seems they were wrong.


 
That still makes an Aussie an idiot  (just not you)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 25, 2011)

Results up: https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MelbourneWinterOpen2011&allResults=1


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow. I know it gets completely ignored in the wake of the WRs (especially the regular 3x3x3 ones), but I have to say: nice BLD solve, Feliks!

Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded Final Best of 3
1	Feliks Zemdegs	48.13 Australia	48.13 DNF DNF


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 25, 2011)

^ Yeah, I got it too.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 26, 2011)

https:// -> http://


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Or just ignore it, it's not like the WCA is bad or anything.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 26, 2011)

He won everything except Magic and Master Magic, which don't really count.


----------



## pappas (Jun 26, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> He won everything except Magic and Master Magic, which don't really count.


 
Yes they do count.
Also if anyone from the comp found any xcube pieces they are mine. I am still missing 3 (2 inners and one edge).


----------



## hic0057 (Jun 26, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Yes they do count.
> Also if anyone from the comp found any xcube pieces they are mine. I am still missing 3 (2 inners and one edge).


 
LOL for the explosion.


----------



## Faz (Jun 26, 2011)

Major, 2x2 was 7 moves not 6. Also did you happen to take my cube again?  (It's lost again)


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 26, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Major, 2x2 was 7 moves not 6. Also did you happen to take my cube again?  (It's lost again)


 
Optimal was 6. And I'm out right now, I'll check when I get home. How would that even be possible


----------



## Faz (Jun 26, 2011)

Ahahahaha you stole my cube twice. Nice.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 26, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Ahahahaha you stole my cube twice. Nice.


 
Ya, I've been framed. I think it was Jake, because he accused TimMc


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## pappas (Jun 26, 2011)

Tim Major said:


>


 lolnice.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 26, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> lolnice.


 
Also why'd you leave, we ended up doing 6x6.
I have posted so much in this thread


----------



## pappas (Jun 26, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Also why'd you leave, we ended up doing 6x6.
> I have posted so much in this thread


 
I went to a friends house last minute and I've just found cubes boring lately.


----------

